# My GSD weighs 31 lb @ 5 wks, should I Worry?



## samTN (Apr 15, 2015)

*My GSD weighs 31 lb @ 20 wks, should I Worry?*

On January 18th, 2015 we bought a male German shepherd form a breeder who breeds these dogs. She told us that the puppy was born on November 24th, 2014. The puppy weighed 7.1 pounds when we weighed him in the house (at 20+ weeks). He has not been a big eater at all although I’m using Grandma Lucy dried freeze chicken and Blue buffalo wilderness for big breed puppy. Now he weighs 31 pounds at 20+ weeks. I called the breeder yesterday and she told that the mom is 75-80 pounds while the dad around 90 pounds. Should I worry? I have included to images taken today.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

5 weeks? I'm confused.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He looks at a healthy weight because he has a tuck.


----------



## samTN (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm sorry, I meant 20 weeks.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ohhh okay. He looks to be at a healthy weight.  Right now Troy is 13 weeks and 30 pounds, already.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Sooooo much fuzz !!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Such a cute puppy! Looks fine to me


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks fine to me.  Very cute!
Ruger was only 6.8lb at 8 weeks, and is finally around 37lb at 21 weeks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks a little porky to me. Can you feel ribs? If not, cut back on his food a little. He'll grow out of it.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Our vet said a little porkyness in a pup is ok, he will start to grow tall and be lanky soon. Just like babies.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your vet is incorrect. Extra weight on growing bone structure is not good. I've raised two kids, porkiness in babies is not ok either.


----------



## samTN (Apr 15, 2015)

But everything I searched and read showed that 30 pounds at 20 weeks is well below the average for a male GSD.


----------



## samTN (Apr 15, 2015)

I have revised the title from 5 weeks to 20 but for some reason the change is not taking effect of the original thread title!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

samTN said:


> But everything I searched and read showed that 30 pounds at 20 weeks is well below the average for a male GSD.


Don't go by what you've read. Go over and run your hands over the puppy. He has a lot of hair so it's hard to tell. Can you lightly feel ribs? Do you feel no ribs without pushing in to feel? Or do you feel a lot of bone? 

lightly? - just right
no ribs - porky
bone - to skinny

And then adjust the food a bit if necessary.


----------



## Rachel8465 (Jan 30, 2015)

I couldn't say if he's overweight or not, but he is absolutely adorable!! I lurve how fluffy he is!!


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

My Finn is 19 weeks old and weighs 60 pounds! He is lanky with not an ounce of fat on him, coat is shinny, he has lots of energy. His dad weighs 110 pounds, so the vet says Finn will be a big guy. I feed him Orijen kibble twice a day.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Ignore the "growth charts"- basic mathematical equations don't account for much, just like the BMI of a person. Go by body condition. Every dog is different both in growth rate and bone structure. 

Also, you're reading about "averages"- which take into account the huge numbers of really oversized GSD's that are being produced, dogs that grow really quickly and then slow down, etc.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

OkieDog said:


> My Finn is 19 weeks old and weighs 60 pounds! He is lanky with not an ounce of fat on him, coat is shinny, he has lots of energy. His dad weighs 110 pounds, so the vet says Finn will be a big guy. I feed him Orijen kibble twice a day.


Are you breeding him ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella is 20 weeks 38# she's suppose to be more but she lost weight due to surgery


----------



## Magnus15 (May 5, 2015)

My pup Magnus is 15 weeks and weighs 36 lbs. Not sure urw if that helps. His mom is fairly good sized, and his dad is around 128.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't know, but I really just want to bury my face in all that fuzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I never take as fact anyone just telling what their "oversized" dog weighs. Unless you see vet records then just think of it as their opinion. Dog's weight many times is like a fisherman telling you how big his last catch was. Not saying people mean to tell a tall tale -- they are just mistaken in their judgement. A German Shepherd is meant to be a working dog and one that is 100 plus is not going to hold up. 

A growing pup might be porky looking after a meal but by the time the next meal rolls around they should be sleek and trim again. As has already been posted go by sight and feel to know if you pup is too thin, correct for his build, or overweight. Don't worry about keeping up with the Jone's dog or don't get into a bragging contest with who has the biggest dog at what age. Just be concerned that your dog is eating a well-balanced diet, has clear eyes and clean ears, healthy skin and worm and critter free.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> I never take as fact anyone just telling what their "oversized" dog weighs. Unless you see vet records then just think of it as their opinion. Dog's weight many times is like a fisherman telling you how big his last catch was. Not saying people mean to tell a tall tale -- they are just mistaken in their judgement. A German Shepherd is meant to be a working dog and one that is 100 plus is not going to hold up.


I wish more people would take the time to actually see a dog work in any capacity. Be it in service, K9, or in any sport/competitive venue. They'd realize pretty quickly how detrimental an extra 10 or 20 lbs. is to a dog's working ability. Unfortunately, no one seems to care, they just want the extra 40 lbs. to snuggle with not really caring about what their purchase is doing to the breed as a whole. As if an 80 lbs. GSD is any worse of a cuddler than a 100 lbs. one.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Weight can be deceiving, I like a dog with a nice tuck and the last two ribs visible and lots of muscle. 
I agree with Jaxx, chubby adds stress to there joints !
Here's a picture of my shiggs. People think she is 100 plus pounds but she was weighed at the vets last Monday and only weighed 74 pounds- my male weighs about 76 pounds.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've known 80 pound GSD that lived a great healthy life


----------

